# san v12 turbo thoughts?



## Never2Cut (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, did a search and didn't come up with a whole lot on this product.  I picked up a tub, was on sale at Vitamin Shoppe for better price than anywhere online.  Figured if I don't hear anything good about it i'll just swing back there and exchange it for Swole V3.  Anyone used San v12 turbo?  What are your thoughts?  Did it work?  Did it give you the vascularity, pump and strength increase you were expecting?


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 7, 2006)

San V12 Turbo is AMAZING... I love the stuff, other than the flavor. Gave me some explosive power in the gym. Didn't seem to boost vascularity too much, but it will give you some great strength. What flavor did you get btw?


----------



## Never2Cut (Feb 7, 2006)

I got fruit punch.  The only other flavors vitamin shoppe had at the retail store was fruit punch, grape and lemon lime. What flavors have you had, which did you like the best?  Also did you take it as recommended on the tub?  I was thinkin about taking immediately pre-workout about 30min after breakfast (which is usually just a whey shake with ground up oats).


----------



## Addiction (Feb 7, 2006)

I was thinkin about tryin the ol' v12 myself, now leaning more twords pure cee. Let me know how it goes though.


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 7, 2006)

Never2Cut said:
			
		

> I got fruit punch. The only other flavors vitamin shoppe had at the retail store was fruit punch, grape and lemon lime. What flavors have you had, which did you like the best? Also did you take it as recommended on the tub? I was thinkin about taking immediately pre-workout about 30min after breakfast (which is usually just a whey shake with ground up oats).


 
I have grape, and it tastes like plastic, and makes me shudder when I drink it, but...it's worth the benefits.  I take mine 30 minutes preworkout and it works well.


----------



## V Player (Feb 7, 2006)

Funny enough, V12 Turbo is now considered an "old school" creatine. Its actually tricreatine malate. There's better and more advanced stuff out there now but its still amazing. If you got it at Vitamin Shoppe you done good. Its a good place to shop and they are honest. I used to use regular V12 and got some great gains in strength but never got an energy boost. Its mind numbingly sweet too. Id reather eat a sour lemon, its that sweet. I switched to Syntrax Swole V2 because its the same thing as V12 only MUCH cheaper and MUCH less maddingly sweet. If you like the effects of V12, switch to SwoleV2 and you will save money if in case VS doesnt have another sale on it. Plus which you'll still get the same effects/results. Use two tubs of either one back to back and then lay off for about a couple of weeks. This gave me and most of the people I knew the best results.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2006)

V Player said:
			
		

> Funny enough, V12 Turbo is now considered an "old school" creatine.



that is not true.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 8, 2006)

Am i too young to take Swole v2 or V12 Turbo?? I am thinking of taking one of these cuz of hearing so many good things. but I am 16, turning 17 in march 30th. Do you guys think I am too young to take one of these?


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 8, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> Am i too young to take Swole v2 or V12 Turbo?? I am thinking of taking one of these cuz of hearing so many good things. but I am 16, turning 17 in march 30th. Do you guys think I am too young to take one of these?


 
No, you are not too young.


----------



## Hlanderr (Feb 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is not true.



hahhaa
your just typing that because you sell tricreatine malate!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2006)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> hahhaa
> your just typing that because you sell tricreatine malate!



and you think that I could not have used CEE in my product?

I may be coming out with another product that has CEE, but not because I think TriCreatine Malate is "old school" or ineffective.


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> and you think that I could not have used CEE in my product?
> 
> I may be coming out with another product that has CEE, but not because I think TriCreatine Malate is "old school" or ineffective.



DIMAGI0WNNNED


----------



## Never2Cut (Feb 8, 2006)

well, first day on it.  Had a fantastic leg day.  Squat weight and deadlift weight both went out.  Not sure if its a placebo effect though.  Will continue on this week, tomorrow is chest day so should be able to get a good idea tomorrow.  been plateauing at about 285, i do 5x5s.  i'll bump the weight on barbell bench up to 295 and see how I do.  So far it did give me a bit of an additional pump and noticed some increased vascularity in my forearms.  Too early to really see the effects yet.  Should help me keep my lean mass in my current cutting phase.


----------



## Never2Cut (Feb 9, 2006)

Chest day today, it was fantastic.  Was able to put up a little more weight today.  Had a pretty damn good pump!  Could see increased vascularity in my bis just from picking up the 45s and dumbbells.  so far


----------



## instant (Feb 9, 2006)

I used it for a while when it was the "big" thing.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## PrincePaul (Feb 9, 2006)

I just purchased some today as well.  And here I thought grape was a good choice...

I'll add the effects it has on me as well.  The only other supps I'm currently taking will be ON whey, multivitiman, fish oil and a good diet.  

And then we'll see about some other stuff.


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 9, 2006)

PrincePaul said:
			
		

> I just purchased some today as well.  And here I thought grape was a good choice...
> 
> I'll add the effects it has on me as well.  The only other supps I'm currently taking will be ON whey, multivitiman, fish oil and a good diet.
> 
> And then we'll see about some other stuff.



I warned against grape


----------



## PrincePaul (Feb 9, 2006)

It actually didn't taste THAT bad...I mean yeah, sweeter than anything I've ever had, but it just kinda reminds me of the Phosphagen HP Grape I used to take back in 97 or so.


----------



## V Player (Feb 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is not true.


Oh I know its not. I said it was considered, thats all. Thats why I also said "funny enough".


----------



## Addiction (Feb 13, 2006)

PrincePaul said:
			
		

> It actually didn't taste THAT bad...I mean yeah, sweeter than anything I've ever had, but it just kinda reminds me of the Phosphagen HP Grape I used to take back in 97 or so.


Just add more water. This is day 4 for me, it seems to be giving me more strength as well as good pumps....I likey, we'll see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought this was an anabolic forum. Don't we have a supplement forum or do all you guys think that the shit you can buy at GNC are anabolic steroids.


----------



## Addiction (Feb 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I thought this was an anabolic forum. Don't we have a supplement forum or do all you guys think that the shit you can buy at GNC are anabolic steroids.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I thought this was an anabolic forum. Don't we have a supplement forum or do all you guys think that the shit you can buy at GNC are anabolic steroids.



are you drunk again? you are in the supplement forum.


----------



## Never2Cut (Feb 13, 2006)

hah, yah this is the supps forum. Will have my shoulder workout tomorrow so it should go good.  was able to press 85lb dumbbells last week so this should be good.  i'll post tomorrow. whoever else is currently on this product feel free to post your thoughts here!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 16, 2006)

Now san v12 turbo has no caffene or nitrous oxide in it right? I like the caffeine part, but id uno about the NO, Im thinking of taking Supercharge which has 150 mg of caffeine per scopp and it has NO, and you only take it 30 min. prior to lifting. the v12, u take twice daily, what is the diff between these 2, other than the caffeine and the intake? They both give u extra pump and help u recover faster...


----------



## PrincePaul (Feb 18, 2006)

After about 1 week, I haven't noticed too much about the V12.  I am recovering a little bit faster, and my veins are getting larger, especially during workouts.  I don't really feel any pump yet.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

some people never do get a pump effect from an NO2 type product.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> DIMAGI0WNNNED



Stop stealing my lines!!!!!


----------



## Nate K (Feb 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Stop stealing my lines!!!!!



copyright that shit.


----------



## PrincePaul (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> some people never do get a pump effect from an NO2 type product.



I did get the pump effect from the NO2 I bought from GNC (tabs) last year or so...that stuff was just ridiculously over priced.  Not to mention I still had to buy creatine on top of it.  

We'll see how the V12 goes after a few more weeks.  If it doesn't work, I'll have to try something else.  

I was contemplating NO-xplode when I went supp shopping last time, but then I remembered Triple H shilling it on TV one night, and he almost has a gut now.


----------



## Never2Cut (Feb 18, 2006)

Very happy with the product so far.  Had arm day today and had a great pump in my bi's and tri's.  Give me a bit of an energy boost and I have been able to push either a few more lbs or extra few reps.  Also haven't noticed and loss of muscle mass during this cut.  That is what i'm happiest about.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

PrincePaul said:
			
		

> I did get the pump effect from the NO2 I bought from GNC (tabs) last year or so...that stuff was just ridiculously over priced.  Not to mention I still had to buy creatine on top of it.
> 
> We'll see how the V12 goes after a few more weeks.  *If it doesn't work, I'll have to try something else.  *
> 
> I was contemplating NO-xplode when I went supp shopping last time, but then I remembered Triple H shilling it on TV one night, and he almost has a gut now.



well, you could support this site and buy Maximum Pump.


----------



## PrincePaul (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, you could support this site and buy Maximum Pump.



It'll certainly be an option.  As I said, I don't think I'll try NO-xplode.  If the V12 isn't cutting it, Maximum Pump will be at the top of the list.


----------



## jay_69_30 (Apr 7, 2006)

i'VE TRIED V12 and it worked amazing the first time i tried it. When I first tried it I was on a plateau the second time I tried it was 3 months later from the first time when I hit another plateua and it doing anything.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 7, 2006)

what do u guys recommend Vault or V12 turbo


----------



## Never2Cut (Apr 8, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> what do u guys recommend Vault or V12 turbo



I've never used Vault but have heard very good things about it.  If you've got the extra cash go for Vault.  Otherwise i've been extremely satisfied with V12 Turbo!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 9, 2006)

at my local shop the vault is actually cheaper than the v-12 lol
and the v-12 u gota take it on an empty stomach too?? and could u stack it iwht regular CEE


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I thought this was an anabolic forum. Don't we have a supplement forum or do all you guys think that the shit you can buy at GNC are anabolic steroids.


lmao


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 11, 2006)

I got some of the original v-12 in orange, it tastes almost identical to the drink "Tang," you know with the monkey commercials, the stuff "the astronauts drank."  It tasted pretty good to me, actually the only supplement I looked forward to taking.......


----------



## NiceGuy (Apr 12, 2006)

Goood Stufff! One Of The Best Creatines That Worked For Me! Not Using It Now, Giving Swole V2 A Chance..


----------



## vince20 (Jul 24, 2006)

WHICH IS BETTER V-12 OR NO-XPLODE AND CAN U BUY Maximum Pump AT VITAMIN SHOPPE OR GNC OR IS IT ONLY SOLD ONLINE


----------

